# Calm baby rat is suddenly energetic and crazy?



## BarefootLady (Jul 13, 2012)

So when I got my new baby, Jude, he liked to snuggle and sleep on me and wouldn't really run around too much. Suddenly he's changed and he gets into these weird fits of crazy, energetic jumpiness and doesn't sit still anymore. He's been on baytril for his upper respiratory infection and injured hands, but I don't really think that could be the cause. Does anyone have any guess as to why he changed? I miss the old Jude, it was so darn cute.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

My baby did the same thing. In the store and when I first brought her home, she was very calm and cuddly. All of a sudden she was like: "Nevermind that! I'm a rambunctious little brat! I run everywhere, get into everything, and jump on everyone else so they play with me, too!" I think it's just because she was scared at first, and now that she knows she's safe and is used to everything she's showing her true colors.  But I don't know how long you've had Jude so his reason could be totally different. lol


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Its just a phase ratties go through.... My little girl just hit that phase yesterday too. Their hormones are kicking in... and they are dicovering their rattie abilities (mine is about 7 weeks old now) and both our ratties are not little babies any more. 

It's ok though, not to worry, your little man loves still loves you and he'll settle down eventually. About a year or so from how you'll miss the crazyness.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I agree. All my babes where the same way. he is just growing up and gaining confidence. Just like all young kids. They like to run and play.


----------



## BarefootLady (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh, that's great I'm not alone on this lol. I've had him for two weeks now, so I don't know what the heck he's thinking. Sometimes his behavior worries me cause his energy is sometimes bursts of spazziness. I can't really explain it, it's like he's still one second and then he jumps and jerks his head crazily and play bites anything that's near him, and does this a few times in a row. It's weird lol. The other day I did manage to calm him down with some nice petting on the head that kept him still and sleepy for a while.


----------

